# Where should BYU be ranked now?



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I say top ten after that win. My guess is they come in 14th though.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

where ever it is I will bet money that OU is ranked ahead of them


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The only teams ahead of them that lost were Oregon, Va Tech, Georgia, and of course OU. But I think they'll jump to 10-14 or so. They'll leap frog several other teams that played soft in their first game. I certainly HOPE they'll be ranked ahead of OU. I think they will be. With Bradford out for a few weeks, OU certainly isn't the team they are with him in the game.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I opened my big mouth wide enough to stick a whole pair of chest waders in when I made my prediction for the "Y" vs "OU" game, and enjoyed a fine crow dinner for my trouble, so I guess I'll go for the whole flock this time:
BYU # 16
OU #8

You know how those East coast guys are, they'll make a million excuses why BYU beat OU, most of them pretty lame.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would think 12-13 and most importantly ahead of Boise State. As only one non BCS team can make it in under a few scenarios that is somewhat significant. Of course, for that to matter (being ahead of Boise) they have to run the table...no worrying about that right now. I would not be surprised to see OU at 10, but maybe not after next week, they have a big game with Idaho State this week, that is where we will find out just what kind of a team they really are. :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> BYU moves to #13. OU down to #14. Bama moves to #4. Utah moves to #17.


Interesting! Can't argue with that, what about Oregon? ESPN not updated yet http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > BYU moves to #13. OU down to #14. Bama moves to #4. Utah moves to #17.
> ...


Don't get too excited there, boys! That's a great position to be in just by looking at the numbers, but it paints an awfully bright bullseye over that big Y. Every team they play will have them square in their crosshairs now, looking to spoil. Congrats Y fans! Hopefully it will last!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They'll just fight their way in like they have always done. :lol:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Don't get too excited there, boys! That's a great position to be in just by looking at the numbers, but it paints an awfully bright bullseye over that big Y. Every team they play will have them square in their crosshairs now, looking to spoil. Congrats Y fans! Hopefully it will last!


Great point.

Not only that though, it makes it that much harder for the Coaching staff to keep the team grounded and not get too big of heads. Hopefully the don't buy into the hype and continue to play with a chip on their shoulders.

Kyle does a great job of convincing his team that they are always the underdogs and to feed off of that. Hopefully Bronco can do the same. So much of college football is mental, and can have a huge affect on motivation.

Shane


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, the MWC is gettin it's long ask for love, I just hope we don't get a french kiss in the ear.

P.S. it looks like crow again tonight honey!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Comrade Duck said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get too excited there, boys! That's a great position to be in just by looking at the numbers, but it paints an awfully bright bullseye over that big Y. Every team they play will have them square in their crosshairs now, looking to spoil. Congrats Y fans! Hopefully it will last!
> ...


I agree completely. Although as a fan it is always nice to see your team get shown some love, I would prefer to see them stay outside the top ten at least until they beat FSU (and I am not suggesting that is in any way a certainty either). Last year they rose too fast in the polls after they demolished UCLA and I really think it ruined them. Hopefully Bronco and staff have learned from that and will know how to keep the players grounded and focussed on one opponent at a time. Right now that is Tulane and I really hope they are not looking past them to FSU!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


To a point, the Y has had a huge bullseye for many teams every year for many years now. Even after whooping the Y last year and winning the Sugar Bowl the Utes were still talking about the Y, a little brother syndrome or something. :mrgreen:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have guessed 12-13 unitl I saw the results today putting the Y at 9. They deserve it, but I would have thought 12-13.


----------

